# Gasperini si dimette dopo l'Ajax?



## Pungiglione (8 Dicembre 2020)

Dal pomeriggio circolano voci riportate da alcuni portali online e diffuse tramite audio su WhatsApp che Gasperini abbia minacciato le dimissioni dopo l'incontro di Champions contro l'Ajax. Secondo queste voci che si professano come molto vicine all'ambiente atalantino, Gomez e Gasperini avrebbero discusso durante l'intervallo di Atalanta - Midtjylland e addirittura l'argentino lo avrebbe colpito con un pugno, a prendere le sue difese sarebbe stato il compagno Ilicic.

Molti giocatori nello spogliatoio sarebbero stanchi dei metodi del Gasp, in particolare viene fatto riferimento a "gli olandesi e i colombiani". 

L'allenatore già al termine dello scorso turno di coppa avrebbe manifestato alla società la volontà di dimettersi e si sarebbe aspettato una presa di posizione contro i due calciatori da parte della dirigenza, cosa che non è avvenuta. 

Nel pomeriggio, I tifosi hanno esposto uno striscione davanti alla sede, tentando di riappacificare l'ambiente


----------



## JoKeR (8 Dicembre 2020)

Si dimetterà a cavallo di Juve-Atalanta, in modo tale da apparecchiare l'ennesima farsa torinese. As usual.


----------



## Andris (8 Dicembre 2020)

addirittura un pugno.
e poi in conferenza stampa sabato scorso ha detto che fosse una scelta per farlo riposare,visto che ha giocato 99% delle gare sotto la sua gestione.
che attore


----------



## mandraghe (8 Dicembre 2020)

Saranno gli effetti collaterali dei beveroni di Bangsbo. 

Comunque bene per noi che implodano, una rivale in meno, se di rivale si può parlare. Ritorneranno presto al loro posto. Quello di provinciale, il volo è durato pure troppo.


----------



## Andris (8 Dicembre 2020)

secondo me dipende tutto dalla champions.
in caso di passaggio del turno verrebbe tutto ricomposto,altrimenti i malumori esploderanno


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Dicembre 2020)

Anche sportmediaset riporta la notizia, non è campata per aria. Come minimo l'ambiente l'atalanta esploderebbe


----------



## Pungiglione (8 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> secondo me dipende tutto dalla champions.
> in caso di passaggio del turno verrebbe tutto ricomposto,altrimenti i malumori esploderanno



Molto probabile, anche se arrivare a questa partita con questo ambiente intorno - a prescindere da quanto possano essere ingigantite le notizie - non dev'essere una passeggiata 

Ad ogni modo speriamo che non passino e si dimetta  o meglio ancora che tenga fuori Gomez


----------



## Kayl (8 Dicembre 2020)

Ilicic contro Gasperini che lo ha sempre protetto mediaticamente mentre era depresso? Se è così fossi in Gasperini mollerei la squadra al fischio d'inizio in CL.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Dicembre 2020)

Gasperini umanamente è il peggiore in assoluto comunque. Un paio d'anni fa in un Genoa-atalanta venne espulso e nel tunnel aggredì un membro dello staff del Genoa. Negò tutto finché non uscì il video che lo smentiva platealmente


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Dicembre 2020)

Da twitter, si citano alcune fonti che parlano di Spalletti già contattato dall'Atalanta


----------



## __king george__ (9 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Gasperini umanamente è il peggiore in assoluto comunque. Un paio d'anni fa in un Genoa-atalanta venne espulso e nel tunnel aggredì un membro dello staff del Genoa. Negò tutto finché non uscì il video che lo smentiva platealmente



ha anche 2 cog...grossi come cocomeri però

ai tempi del genoa fece i nomi di alcuni capi ultras che a suo dire remavano contro il genoa...gente che è stata trovata in giro con coltelli e pistole non ragazzetti...non so se qualcuno si ricorda il fatto

a me rimase impresso per il coraggio...non so in quanti lo avrebbero fatto al suo posto (infatti poi gli dettero la scorta)


----------



## Davidoff (9 Dicembre 2020)

Sprofondino pure, tanto ogni anno c'è un'altra contender al quarto posto, il problema oggi come oggi è la Roma.


----------



## Djici (9 Dicembre 2020)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Molto probabile, anche se arrivare a questa partita con questo ambiente intorno - a prescindere da quanto possano essere ingigantite le notizie - non dev'essere una passeggiata
> 
> Ad ogni modo speriamo che non passino e si dimetta  o meglio ancora che tenga fuori Gomez



Ma se Gomez vuole venire a fare 18 mesi da noi ci starei tranquillamente


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Penso che quest’anno, contrariamente a quanto si potesse pensare all’inizio, i primi quattro posti saranno abbastanza blindati. E non ci vedo proprio la Dopatalanta.

Però mi dispiacerebbe se il gobbo salterino si dimettesse: alla trentottesima giornata ci sarà Atalanta-Milan, e quella dovrà essere la partita della vendetta del Diavolo, vendetta per biscotti inverecondi come Lazio-Atalanta 1-3 del 2018/2019 (riguardatela e riguardate che fa Wallace, e poi venitemi ha dire che la Lazio, già abbondantemente fuori dalla corsa CL, non si è scansata per ricevere poi in cambio quella coppa Italia che le permetterà di diventare la prima squadra di Roma per trofei ufficiali vinti), Juve-Atalanta 1-1 sempre del 2018/2019 e per il 5-0 di fine Dicembre dello scorso anno.

E perché tale vendetta sia soddisfacente io voglio un’Atalanta in corsa Champions fino alla fine.

Quindi Gasp, rimani, che alla trentottesima ci divertiremo insieme e ti faremo saltellare a fine partita. Su che cosa, però, al momento rimane ancora non specificato (anche per le regole della buona creanza).


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Dicembre 2020)

Ho sentito tutti e tre gli audio e non credo assolutamente alla versione del pugno a Gasperini, né al fatto che sia stato Toloi a dirlo ad un tifoso, anche perché se la cosa venisse fuori in questo modo sarebbe proprio quest'ultimo a farne le spese, relegato in tribuna fino al termine della stagione. Sarebbe una spia e non credo che le cose siano andate così. Probabilmente ci sarà stato un clima bollente, sarà volata qualche parola di troppo, ma che il mister abbia preso un pugno mi sembra molto difficile da credere.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Dicembre 2020)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Dal pomeriggio circolano voci riportate da alcuni portali online e diffuse tramite audio su WhatsApp che Gasperini abbia minacciato le dimissioni dopo l'incontro di Champions contro l'Ajax. Secondo queste voci che si professano come molto vicine all'ambiente atalantino, Gomez e Gasperini avrebbero discusso durante l'intervallo di Atalanta - Midtjylland e addirittura l'argentino lo avrebbe colpito con un pugno, a prendere le sue difese sarebbe stato il compagno Ilicic.
> 
> Molti giocatori nello spogliatoio sarebbero stanchi dei metodi del Gasp, in particolare viene fatto riferimento a "gli olandesi e i colombiani".
> 
> ...



Azz, addirittura?
Una bomba.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Dicembre 2020)

Se davvero accadesse una cosa del genere sarebbe la fine del ciclo atalanta.
Nessun allenatore in circolazione potrebbe proporre ciò che sta facendo gasperini e senza il gasp l'atalanta è una squadretta .


----------



## Lambro (9 Dicembre 2020)

Ma quanto ci spero sia vera, sarebbe la pietra tombale sull'Atalanta.


----------



## malos (9 Dicembre 2020)

Saltella saltella adesso. Godo per questo omuncolo.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Dal pomeriggio circolano voci riportate da alcuni portali online e diffuse tramite audio su WhatsApp che Gasperini abbia minacciato le dimissioni dopo l'incontro di Champions contro l'Ajax. Secondo queste voci che si professano come molto vicine all'ambiente atalantino, Gomez e Gasperini avrebbero discusso durante l'intervallo di Atalanta - Midtjylland e addirittura l'argentino lo avrebbe colpito con un pugno, a prendere le sue difese sarebbe stato il compagno Ilicic.
> 
> Molti giocatori nello spogliatoio sarebbero stanchi dei metodi del Gasp, in particolare viene fatto riferimento a "gli olandesi e i colombiani".
> 
> ...



Anche Galliani doveva dimettersi dopo l'Ajax


----------



## unbreakable (9 Dicembre 2020)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Dal pomeriggio circolano voci riportate da alcuni portali online e diffuse tramite audio su WhatsApp che Gasperini abbia minacciato le dimissioni dopo l'incontro di Champions contro l'Ajax. Secondo queste voci che si professano come molto vicine all'ambiente atalantino, Gomez e Gasperini avrebbero discusso durante l'intervallo di Atalanta - Midtjylland e addirittura l'argentino lo avrebbe colpito con un pugno, a prendere le sue difese sarebbe stato il compagno Ilicic.
> 
> Molti giocatori nello spogliatoio sarebbero stanchi dei metodi del Gasp, in particolare viene fatto riferimento a "gli olandesi e i colombiani".
> 
> ...



Castagne è stato profeta dicendo quest'estate che non cera rapporto umano con Gasperini e hateboer diceva che Atalanta ha raggiunto il suo massimo e se ne voleva andare..
Inoltre Gasperini sembra tutto calmo in apparenza ma ci mette due secondi a cambiare faccia..comunque non mi dispiace affatto sentire che il giocattolo sta perdendo ingranaggi e pezzi..inoltre mi pare che quest'anno sono esaurite le bombe di doping a settembre ottobre..e vanno ad un passo normale


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Dicembre 2020)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Dal pomeriggio circolano voci riportate da alcuni portali online e diffuse tramite audio su WhatsApp che Gasperini abbia minacciato le dimissioni dopo l'incontro di Champions contro l'Ajax. Secondo queste voci che si professano come molto vicine all'ambiente atalantino, Gomez e Gasperini avrebbero discusso durante l'intervallo di Atalanta - Midtjylland e addirittura l'argentino lo avrebbe colpito con un pugno, a prendere le sue difese sarebbe stato il compagno Ilicic.
> 
> Molti giocatori nello spogliatoio sarebbero stanchi dei metodi del Gasp, in particolare viene fatto riferimento a "gli olandesi e i colombiani".
> 
> ...



Devono scoppiare, quello spogliatoio deve diventare una polveriera.
Considerato che la curva a Bergamo ci mette poco a prendere fuoco, sarebbe l'ideale per toglierseli dalle scatole in ottica quarto posto.
Salta su 'sto XXXXX, genio della panchina: quei saltelli non mi sono mai andati giù.
Se ce ne sarà la possibilità, la vendetta dovrà comprendere anche lo scempio del cadavere, contra l'estinto opra crudele meditando.


----------



## Solo (9 Dicembre 2020)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Dal pomeriggio circolano voci riportate da alcuni portali online e diffuse tramite audio su WhatsApp che Gasperini abbia minacciato le dimissioni dopo l'incontro di Champions contro l'Ajax. Secondo queste voci che si professano come molto vicine all'ambiente atalantino, Gomez e Gasperini avrebbero discusso durante l'intervallo di Atalanta - Midtjylland e addirittura l'argentino lo avrebbe colpito con un pugno, a prendere le sue difese sarebbe stato il compagno Ilicic.
> 
> Molti giocatori nello spogliatoio sarebbero stanchi dei metodi del Gasp, in particolare viene fatto riferimento a "gli olandesi e i colombiani".
> 
> ...


Si saranno stufati degli allenamenti di Gasperini.

Meglio così, speriamo implodano e tornino nel nulla cosmico.


----------



## sacchino (9 Dicembre 2020)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Dal pomeriggio circolano voci riportate da alcuni portali online e diffuse tramite audio su WhatsApp che Gasperini abbia minacciato le dimissioni dopo l'incontro di Champions contro l'Ajax. Secondo queste voci che si professano come molto vicine all'ambiente atalantino, Gomez e Gasperini avrebbero discusso durante l'intervallo di Atalanta - Midtjylland e addirittura l'argentino lo avrebbe colpito con un pugno, a prendere le sue difese sarebbe stato il compagno Ilicic.
> 
> Molti giocatori nello spogliatoio sarebbero stanchi dei metodi del Gasp, in particolare viene fatto riferimento a "gli olandesi e i colombiani".
> 
> ...



La favola Atalanta è già durata anche troppo.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Dal pomeriggio circolano voci riportate da alcuni portali online e diffuse tramite audio su WhatsApp che Gasperini abbia minacciato le dimissioni dopo l'incontro di Champions contro l'Ajax. Secondo queste voci che si professano come molto vicine all'ambiente atalantino, Gomez e Gasperini avrebbero discusso durante l'intervallo di Atalanta - Midtjylland e addirittura l'argentino lo avrebbe colpito con un pugno, a prendere le sue difese sarebbe stato il compagno Ilicic.
> 
> Molti giocatori nello spogliatoio sarebbero stanchi dei metodi del Gasp, in particolare viene fatto riferimento a "gli olandesi e i colombiani".
> 
> ...



È vergognoso,vergognoso quello che hanno fatto Gomez e ilicic vergognoso.

Una società con i cabasisi si schiererebbe immediatamente con l'allenatore, e dovrebbe mettere fuori rosa i 2 ammutinati.

Se Berlusconi non si schierava e difendeva sembre Sacchi chissà la nostra storia come sarebbe stata.


----------



## smallball (9 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Da twitter, si citano alcune fonti che parlano di Spalletti già contattato dall'Atalanta



Così Conte tornerebbe sulla graricola


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se davvero accadesse una cosa del genere sarebbe la fine del ciclo atalanta.
> Nessun allenatore in circolazione potrebbe proporre ciò che sta facendo gasperini e senza il gasp l'atalanta è una squadretta .



Il sostituto perfetto dovrebbe essere Juric più che Spalletti, detto questo potranno prendere chi vorranno ma quando il ciclo è finito e vuoi solo fare plusvalenze o le milanesi ritornano dietro col Napoli e te la giochi con le Romette o Laziette di turno oppure devi accontentarti di sesti e settimi posti come anni fa.
Presto malediranno questi anni d'oro, vedrete, perché hanno vissuto un sogno e non la normalità, normalità che però si pensavano di aver raggiunto sul campo, col gioco, con la corsa, con le marcature a uomo, col calcio evoluto, moderno, europeo, con la classe di alcuni trentenni difficilmente sostituibili, gli farà male e forse la pandemia è cascata proprio nel momento peggiore perché senza di quella il Milan attuale non esisterebbe o non ci sarebbe stato il verso o il tempo per capire i giocatori, l'allenatore, la squadra, il gruppo, proprio come non ci sarebbe stato il verso e tutto quello che ho scritto nel rigo sopra per l'Atalanta se il Milan non fosse diventato un Giannino, se il campionato non fosse stato ammazzato da una sola squadra e se lo stesso non fosse diventato più una Serie A2 che una Serie A per tanti anni, condizione che poi ha portato al periodo d'oro di squadre perdenti e insignificanti come Rometta, Lazietta, Atalanta e lo stesso Napoli che però ha una struttura diversa più portata per durare sul lungo periodo e una stampa più favorevole visto il bacino d'utenza che ha.


----------

